# Forum General General Discussion  Стереотипы о татарах

## doninphxaz

Наверное, у каждого народа есть свои стереотипы о других народах.  Среди пожилых людей-саксонов Аризоны есть разные стереотипы о мексиканцах:  например, они говорят с акцентом, любят есть бобы, рождают много детей, приезжают сюда без нужных документов, и бывают ленивыми.  Интересно, какое общее представление есть у русских о татарах? 
Я хочу сказать, что я спрашиваю о стереотипах.  Я же не говорю, что стереотипы по-настоящему отражают, каковы эти люди.

----------


## it-ogo

> Наверное, у каждого народа есть свои стереотипы о других народах.  Среди пожилых людей-саксонов Аризоны есть разные стереотипы о мексиканцах:  например, они говорят с акцентом, любят есть бобы, рождают много детей, приезжают сюда без нужных документов, и бывают ленивыми.  Интересно, какое общее представление есть у русских о татарах? 
> Я хочу сказать, что я спрашиваю о стереотипах.  Я же не говорю, что стереотипы по-настоящему отражают, каковы эти люди.

 Достаточно сложный вопрос. 
Есть исторические стереотипы, "незваный гость хуже татарина" (из серии "евреи Христа распяли"), но сейчас они не актуальны. Татар достаточно много, и за пределами мест компактного проживания они, как правило, ассимилированы до полной неразличимости в языке и в быту. У всех есть какие-то более-менее знакомые татары и часто их татаристость может просто игнорироваться. У меня в младшие школьные времена два одноклассника, учитель математики и участковая врачиха-педиатр были татарами. Причем врачиха и один из одноклассников - крымские татары, а прочие - "классические". Когда я позже узнал об этом (начал делить людей по этнической принадлежности), очень удивился.  _В современном быту ярких стереотипов, видимо, нет._   ::   
Одно время татар много было в коммунальных службах (от дворников до начальников).

----------


## kybarry

> бывают ленивыми

 Arizonians think Mexicans are lazy?  It's quite the opposite, at least here in New Jersey.  All those others were definitely stereotypes of Mexicans; they have a lot of kids, and come here illegally, but we would say they are anything but lazy.  The stereotype is that they work for many hours, and very strenuously, for very little pay.  No?

----------


## doninphxaz

Таким был старый стереотип.  В старых кинофильмах, мультфильмах и на картинах часто изображаются мексиканцы во время сиесты, то есть, послеобеденного отдыха.  Например:

----------


## Frolov Maksim

Нет никаких особых стереотипов. Если с лицами кавказских национальностей еще общаются осторожно,то к татарам относятся нормально обычно. Казань - красивый современный город. Единственное - не православные они.

----------


## RuslanSA

> Интересно, какое общее представление есть у русских о татарах?
> .

 Вопрос интересный. Я, как представитель русского  и  татарского населения России в одном лице, попробую высказать свою точку зрения. Моя мама - русская, папа - татарин. Не знаю полностью фамильное древо отца, но со стороны матери  в роду у меня были и грузины (моя прабабушка)  ::  Так что я интернационален.  ::  Как и многие другие россияне. Наша Ульяновская область граничит с Татарстаном. Поэтому у нас проживает очень много татар. Так что у нас бессмысленно говорить о каких то стереотипах по отношению к татарам. Татары, как и все люди, очень разные. Есть хорошие, есть не очень.  ::  Так что от национальности тут ничего не зависит. В тех регионах страны, где татар меньшинство, наверное, есть какие либо стереотипы. Я их не знаю.  ::  Возможно, что татары хитрые.  ::  Стереотипы рождаются тогда, когда наблюдения делаются над какой то одной выборкой национальности. Например, у нас о национальности выходцев с Кавказа есть стереотипы - торгаши, обманщики. Потому что мы ежедневно наблюдаем и оцениваем только тех представителей этих древнейших и достойнейших национальностей, что торгуют на рынках фруктами.  ::  Точно также, если бы о русских судили по тем, кто живет на Брайтон-Бич в США, все думали что русские необразованные и наглые (это наш стереотип о них).  ::

----------


## wanja

Татарин - лучше незваного гостя...

----------


## RuslanSA

> Татарин - лучше незваного гостя...

 Пословица «Незваный гость хуже татарина» возникла в то время, когда Русь находилась под татаро-монгольским игом. Победители не щадили побежденных, постоянно выказывая непомерную гордость, презрение к покорённым народам, жадность, скупость, свирепость. Естественно, что русские ненавидели своих захватчиков и по-этому привыкли всякого татарина, пришедшего в дом, считать власт­ным гостем, всегда незваным и всегда нежданным.
Забыты все прежние обиды, изменились времена и нравы, а вот по­словицы почему-то живы.

----------


## FromGalich

Стереотипов нет. Заметны только некоторые восточные черты, связанные с чрезмерным старанием поддержать свой высокий общественный статус. Отсюда излишняя суровость и даже агрессивность публичного общения и наоборот тактичность,  вежливость в общении тет-а-тет. Мы очень давно живём рядом. Привыкли к друг другу.    ::

----------


## Lampada

_...друг к другу_

----------


## BappaBa

Может быть, сейчас все поменялось, но раньше (70/80/90-е) много татар жило в районе Новой Басманной, и на Казанском вокзале все носильщики были татарами. Рассказывали, что пробиться туда со стороны просто невозможно - золотая жила при любой власти и при любом кризисе.

----------


## Pedelveis

Татары - жестокие, злобные, долго помнят зло, группируются вместе, властолюбивы, к работе усердны, точны, любят чистоту, женщины покорные мужчинам. - конечно не все такие, но это из личных наблюдений.

----------


## Basil77

> Татары - жестокие, злобные, долго помнят зло, группируются вместе, властолюбивы, к работе усердны, точны, любят чистоту, женщины покорные мужчинам. - конечно не все такие, но это из личных наблюдений.

   ::  Ты наверное общался с какими-то неправильными татарами.  ::  Может, эти клише к ним можно было применить пару сотен лет назад, не знаю. У меня было несколько знакомых татар  -  все черезвычайно дружелюбные ребята. Я вообще особой разницы сегодня не вижу между татарами и этническими русскими - татарина можно отличить только по имени/фамилии и, может, некоторому восточному налёту во внешности. Есть ещё, правда, религия, но большинство татар сегодня, как, впрочем, и большинство русских, не особо религиозны.

----------


## Ramil

Я наполовину татарин, бываю в Татарстане регулярно. Могу сказать лишь, что есть разные татары - обрусевшие и "классические". Обрусевшие ничем не отличаются от русских. Классические говорят иногда с характерным говором (это даже не акцент), смешно тянут некоторые гласные и иногда издеваются над ударениями. 
В общем-то, сам термин "татары" весьма запутан. Во времена "татаро-"монгольского нашествия, татарами называлась совершенно другая этническая группа (ныне вымершая). Современные же татары - это потомки жителей т. н. "Волжской Булгарии" - государства, существовавшего в 10-13 вв. Собственно, правильным названием для этой этнической группы будет "булгары". И, насколько я знаю, т.н. крымские татары ничего также не имеют ничего общего с татарами поволжскими (даже на уровне языка).
В целом, татары - это русское собирательное название для целого ряда этнических групп, поэтому и такая путаница.

----------


## Pedelveis

*******У меня было несколько знакомых татар - все черезвычайно дружелюбные ребята. Я вообще особой разницы сегодня не вижу между татарами и этническими русскими - татарина можно отличить только по имени/фамилии и, может, некоторому восточному налёту во внешности. Есть ещё, правда, религия, но большинство татар сегодня, как, впрочем, и большинство русских, не особо религиозны.  
Тема о стереотипах, а не какие татары на самом деле.

----------


## doninphxaz

Спасибо всем за замечания.  Я уже пятую неделю живу в Казани.  Правду сказать, меня очень удивил факт, что вообще нет чётких стереотипов о татарах. 
Казань... если ещё не успели посетить, очень советую.  Город чистый, красивый.  Татарская выпечка очень вкусная.  По произношению я не могу отличить родившихся в городе татаров от русских (хотя тех, кто недавно из деревни приехал, можно определить).  Я привёз сюда группу студентов.  Они занимаются либо русским либо татарским языком, живут в татарских семьях.  Гостеприимство безупречное. 
Единственное, к чему надо привыкнуть — это татарские женские имена.  Они ведь часто оканчиваются на согласные, поэтому их нельзя склонять.   Нам, англоговорящим, очень трудно научиться сколнять правильно.  А теперь нельзя?  Несправедливость эдакая. 
У меня появился один стереотип о татарах:  пьют меньше, чем русские. 
[Текст поправлен]

----------


## Basil77

> У меня появился один стереотип о татарах:  пьют меньше, чем русские.

 Это только те, которые ещё окончательно не обрусели.   ::

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Правду сказать, меня очень удивил факт, ...
> ...  Гостеприимство безупр*е*чное.
> Единственное, к чему надо привыкнуть ...

----------


## comrade

Может быть, это связано тем, что я живу недалеко от Татарстана, но татары у нас настолько кажутся естественными, "нашими", родными, что никаких стереотипов и нет. И мысли близко не было что-то придумывать. Народ как народ. 
Мой лучший друг - татарин.

----------


## Юрка

> Интересно, какое общее представление есть у русских о татарах?

 Хитрые (уже упоминалось), драчливые, лукавые, общительные, энергичные, злопамятные, службистые (карьеристы), сепаратисты.
Был у меня один дружок (обрусевший татарин) - полностью подтверждал все эти стереотипы.

----------


## AlmNeft

> женщины покорные мужчинам

 
Ну ты дал, покорные. Я - татарин. Мама и папа соответственно тоже. В их отношениях (и далеко не только в их ) покорностью и не пахнет, если только не наоборот. 
Год живу в Москве(сам из Нефтекамска). Какого то особенного отношения к себе не почувствовал. Разве что многие очень удивляются, когда узнают мое имя - Алмаз.

----------


## Lampada

Добро пожаловать к нам, Алмаз!    ::

----------

